# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ⚫حواشی دانشگاه صنعت نفت

## parham7983

درود بر شما!
این دانشگاه صنعت نفت
تا سال96 خیلی سروصدا کرد
نتیجش چی شد؟ 
الان شرایط بورسیه و تحصیلش چطوره؟؟ 
کمک هزینه تحصیلی و بورسیه پا برجاست؟ 
بورسیه استخدام در شرکت نفت چی؟ وجود داره؟ 

هرچی اطلاعات در مورد این دانشگاه و رشته هاش و محیطش و... دارید لطفا بگید!
رشته مهندسی نفت صنعت نفت
برق صنعت نغت
و...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

دانشگاه صنعت نفت هیچ ارزشی نداره قبلا خوب بود که شما دانشگاهش قبول میشدی بعد از فارغ التحصیلی استخدام رسمی نفت میشدی برای اینکه بدونی چقدر خوب بود در بدو ورود ماهی 7 تومن  شرکت نفت مرکزی  8  تومن ملی حفاری 10  تومن فلات قاره

----------


## anis79

خوابگاهش مجانیه رفرنس مجانیه هر واحدی بیفتی باید  مبلغی پرداخت کنی جاش یکم پرته دیگه کسیو استخدام نمیکنن استخدام مال ورودیای قبل 94 بود اگر معدل الف باشه استخدام میکنن قیقا چند ترم الف بشه نمیدونم

----------


## parham7983

> خوابگاهش مجانیه رفرنس مجانیه هر واحدی بیفتی باید  مبلغی پرداخت کنی جاش یکم پرته دیگه کسیو استخدام نمیکنن استخدام مال ورودیای قبل 94 بود اگر معدل الف باشه استخدام میکنن قیقا چند ترم الف بشه نمیدونم


اگه الف نشی با آزمون استخدامی باید جذب شد؟

----------


## mlt

_الان همون الف هم جذب نمیکنن
برو یه سرچ کن ببین




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


اگه الف نشی با آزمون استخدامی باید جذب شد؟


_

----------


## Shah1n

> درود بر شما!
> این دانشگاه صنعت نفت
> تا سال96 خیلی سروصدا کرد
> نتیجش چی شد؟ 
> الان شرایط بورسیه و تحصیلش چطوره؟؟ 
> کمک هزینه تحصیلی و بورسیه پا برجاست؟ 
> بورسیه استخدام در شرکت نفت چی؟ وجود داره؟ 
> 
> هرچی اطلاعات در مورد این دانشگاه و رشته هاش و محیطش و... دارید لطفا بگید!
> ...


رفتن به اونجا اشتباه محضه چون کار نیست
مگر اینکه علاقمند به رشته نفت باشیو دنبال کار نباشی که در اون صورت خوبه
الان فقط خوابگاه رایگانه
نه استخدامی در کار نه هیچی
من خودم رتبه م میخورد
از دانشجوهاش که حقایقو پرسیدم دورشو خط کشیدم
هرکی میره ناراضیه
آب و هوای بد هم بهش اضافه کن
بورسیه ای در کار نیست حتی برای نفرات برتر
فقط اگه زمانی شرکت نفت استخدام کنه از طریق آزمون اولویت رو میده به دانش آموخته هاش که تو دانشگاه خودش بودن
الان وضع صادرات نفت هم وخیمه و معلوم نیست چه آینده ای در انتظارشه

----------


## Maja7080

> رفتن به اونجا اشتباه محضه چون کار نیست
> مگر اینکه علاقمند به رشته نفت باشیو دنبال کار نباشی که در اون صورت خوبه
> الان فقط خوابگاه رایگانه
> نه استخدامی در کار نه هیچی
> من خودم رتبه م میخورد
> از دانشجوهاش که حقایقو پرسیدم دورشو خط کشیدم
> هرکی میره ناراضیه
> آب و هوای بد هم بهش اضافه کن
> بورسیه ای در کار نیست حتی برای نفرات برتر
> ...


ببخشید شما که اطلاع داری میشه بگی این دانشگاه کلا هیچ فرقی با یه دانشگاه عادی نداره؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

> ببخشید شما که اطلاع داری میشه بگی این دانشگاه کلا هیچ فرقی با یه دانشگاه عادی نداره؟؟


فرقش خوابگاه و رفرنس رایگانه که دانشگاه های دیگه نمیدن
البته اگه مونده باشه همونم و بر نداشته باشن
و جالبیش اینه اگه واحدیو بیفتی باید پول بدی در حالی که باقی دانشگاه ها چنین قانونی نداره و واحدی بیفتی بازم رایگان میتونی برداری اگه تابستون نباشه

----------

